

Y Combinator Universe: List Of All Known YC Start-Ups (Includes Latest Batch) - citizenkeys
http://ycuniverse.com/ycombinator-companies.php

======
wheels
There are a _lot_ of errors in there. I only looked at the S09 batch and e.g.
Gabriel Weinberg (DuckDuckGo founder) is listed as a WakeMate founder and some
companies are listed as "live" whose domains are dead, plus there's a company
I've never heard of (despite being in that batch - just checked again, and it
seems they were a pivot from the batch a year earlier). It seems a wiki format
would be useful.

That said, there are a lot of other places with this info available at this
point:

• <http://ycpages.info/>

• <http://yclist.com/>

• <http://www.techgox.com/accelerators/Y-Combinator/details>

• <http://altpedia.org/wiki/List_of_Y_Combinator_companies>

~~~
citizenkeys
It's not a competition, just one more site to use as a reference. I make
revisions whenever better information is available.

I'm reluctant to change a status to "dead" because alot of companies change
domain name, pivot, etc. So I generally leave a site as "live" even if there's
domain issues.

I also track New Me start-ups and 500Startups. I'm working on a better layout
using a wiki/blogging platform for all three sites.

------
mattmaroon
Just looking at my batch (s07) there are numerous inaccuracies. You might want
a way to submit them or something.

------
spxdcz
Great list. (Minor note: you may want to consider changing "manquisition" to
the gender-neutral "acquihired".)

------
dstein
There's also <http://yclist.com>

------
stdbrouw
Re: YC Batch 2008-06, Backtype was actually acquired by Twitter a while back.

Great resource, and interesting to see dead/live/acquired ratios, kudos!

------
earbitscom
It is illegal to publicly declare that you're looking for funding. You should
take that down.

~~~
kdommeyer
It is? I didn't know that. Do you have a source?

EDIT: Nevermind. I found it. Rule 502(c) of federal Regulation D of the
Securities Act of 1933 prohibits advertising or general solicitation for
investors. <http://www.sec.gov/rules/interp/33-7516.htm>

~~~
earbitscom
A big portion of the JOBS act is dedicated to changing this. Try putting
something about money or funding into your Angel List status update and
they'll tell you that you can't talk about seeking funding publicly, and that
any message that sets off their trigger will be reviewed.

~~~
citizenkeys
Since you mention it, my start-up is also on AngelList. Just sayin'.
<http://angel.co/av-squid>

------
rgregory
Color me disappointed. At this stage, I'd hope Ycomb would have the economic
freedom (and desire) to fund socially significant startups beyond yet-more-
coupon refactors and facebook-for-cats projects.

